# What is the name of the Sample and what Instruments are used in it?



## music (Jun 22, 2010)

hey,
im new, so sorry if it is in the wrong section. I thought this would be the most fitting

I`m also cind of new to this type of music. since one year my mind opened and i became open for every type of music, especially for classical music . I began to understand who awesome this music is, how genius, how briliant how how....im cinda getting of track!

i`m trying to find out wich sample is used in this song
if you know the name please tell me! I want to hear the song in its full awesomness!

And i want to try to build this song, by my own, for that i need to know what instruments are used in this sample. Hope you can help me even when its bad soundquality






for better sound quality

http://rapidshare.com/files/401110454/08__Serious_Business.mp3.html


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

Not sure about this particular example, try www.whosampled.com or www.the-breaks.com.

If you want to find some samples like this try film soundtracks with orchestras but don't overlook pop records with big orchestration, there are some awful songs with great sounds to be sampled, interpreted,

Especially this example, really common record by Janis Ian which was ruined by an unbearable chorus


----------

